# April 1964 white Schwinn Co-Ed model R61, 3-speed.



## bikepaulie (May 8, 2019)

Frame, hub, and cranks all stamped April, 1964.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2019)

That is flat out unreal!


----------



## juvela (May 8, 2019)

-----

WHAT CONDITION!   

"Show ready."

How much have you replaced?

Thanks so much for sharing.  

Schwinn question for the experts -

notice machine wears top hat transfer

this is the latest cycle i've seen to exhibit one

what year did it disappear?

seems like it was gone by '67

-----


----------



## island schwinn (May 8, 2019)

You sure have some beautiful white bikes.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 9, 2019)

Looks almost like it was never ridden.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (May 9, 2019)

Gorgeous. So clean


----------



## dweenk (May 9, 2019)

That is a clean machine.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 10, 2019)

I've never seen one like that before. It's very clean.


----------

